# Breeders: Advice/Steps to becoming a breeder?



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Assuming it was about a decade before the foundation bitch/dog were even born, what are the administrative and logistical steps one would need to take to become a reputable breeder? Ie. Location, property, AKC, CanKC registration, kennel name, business registration, networking, etc?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm just thinking outloud since I never have and never will be a breeder, but I'd think finding a good mentor would be priority number one when first considering breeding.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Train and title as many dogs as you can. That will be your networking as well as add to your education about the breed. The amount of property you need will be based on the number of dogs you have time to keep (care for and train). You don't have to register a kennel with AKC, I don't know the requirements for the CanKC. Unless you are training dogs for others, you shouldn't need a business registration until your litter is planned.


----------

